# formular-submit per textlink?



## black-dog (13. März 2002)

kann ich meine formulare per textlink abschicken? ne frage, die sich mir schon oft gestellt hat! ich weiss, dass ich n bild dazu brauchen kann, aber txt?!?


----------



## braindad (13. März 2002)

hmm, soweit ich weiß, gibt es nur die möglichkeit zw. type="submit" (button) und type="image" (bild). eigentlich wäre es auch logisch, wenn das mit nem text-link ginge. hab da aber eben nix zu gefunden.

man kann das natürlich mit nem fake-text-link machen, indem man den button so gestaltet, das nur der text sichtbar ist, so in etwa:

```
<input type="submit" style="color:#000000; background:#ffffff; border:0px;">
```


----------



## b-n-d (13. März 2002)

href=javascript:form.submit(); ?


----------



## b-n-d (13. März 2002)

*nachtrag*

ähhmm... dein formular muss natürlich "form" heißen...

...hoffe das ich helfen konnte


----------



## black-dog (13. März 2002)

naja... das mit java-script hab ich auch schon mal gemacht, ist halt etwas umstänldich aber was solls .


----------



## b-n-d (14. März 2002)

ich glaub aber nich das es überhaupt anders geht


----------



## black-dog (15. März 2002)

ich habs mit java-script realisiert! thx für deinen vorschlag, auch wenn er mich nicht viel weitergebracht hat wird es sicher drittpersonen geben die davon profitert haben oder profitieren werden ;-) (falls jemand die suchfunktion benutzt *gg*).


----------



## braindad (16. März 2002)

wenn du es schon geschafft hast, dann kannst du das ding doch gleich hier mit posten, gegebenenfalls mit erklärung. dann tust du was gutes zum wohle der allgemeinheit


----------



## black-dog (19. März 2002)

<form name=senden>

</form>

<a href="#" onClick="senden();return(false);">

----------------------
war das dein wunsch???


----------

